# Snort IPS on FreeBSD



## NIX-Knight (Feb 2, 2009)

So far I have setup a bx with Snort, Barnyard, BASE and use it as a sensor box.
I want to add IPS functionality so I want to know what should  use and why?
1. Should I use snort-inline?
OR
2. Should I use snortsam?
Please do also mention guides for setting them up if possible.


So far I have found this guide for snortsam:

```
http://global-security.blogspot.com/2008/04/block-bad-oss-ips-with-content.html
```
But I wanted to use the ports collection to install all the requirements.


----------

